# להישאר



## rosemarino

שלום לכולם,

אתמול אמרתי לחברה שלי, "צריכים להישאר אופטימיים."  היא אמרה לי שזו לא עברית נכונה,  שהשימוש הזה של הפועל הוא מאנגלית. האם אתם מסכימים?   האם  לא אומרים "שתמיד תישאר צעיר" וכו?

נא לתקן את הטעוית שלי

תודה המון.​


----------



## Maayan

rosemarino said:


> שלום לכולם,​
> 
> 
> אתמול אמרתי לחברה שלי, "צריכים להישאר אופטימיים." היא אמרה לי שזו לא עברית נכונה, שהשימוש הזה של הפועל הוא מאנגלית. האם אתם מסכימים? האם לא אומרים "שתמיד תישאר צעיר" וכו?​
> נא לתקן את הטעויות שלי​
> המון תודה​


 

הי רוז,
אפשר להגיד _צריכים להשאר אופטימיים _אבל יותר מקובל לומר _צריך להשאר אופטימיים_
בעברית הישראלית יש המון ביטויים שהגיעו משפות זרות ויכול להיות שהביטוי הזה הגיע מאנגלית
יש שיר מפורסם של רמי קליינשטיין שנקרא _שתשאר צעיר לנצח אולי לזה התכוונת?_
אגב, לפי אבי דובר הרומנית, יש קללה ברומנית שאומרת הלוואי שתשאר צעיר לנצח.​


----------



## origumi

אני חושב שרוזה מכוונת לשאלה האם מותר להשתמש ב"להשאר" במובן של "לא לשנות מצב" בשעה שהשימוש המקורי הוא "להיות זה שנותר אחרי שכולם הלכו", או משהו כזה. קראתי מאמרים בנושא, אני מודה שההבדל בין המשמעויות דק מדי לאזניים שלי.


----------



## rosemarino

תודה רבה לשניכם.

כן, רק תהיתי אם זה נשמע מוזר לישראליים להשתמש בפועל "להישאר" בקונטקסט להמשיך להיות  באיזה מצב רוחי ולא פיזי.  באנגלית אפשר לאומר 
to remain optimistic, to stay optimistic.
גם אפשר לאומר
 to continue to be optimistic
אבל זה פחות תמציתי.

אז השאלה היא האם זה נשמע טיבעי לכם לאומר "להישאר אופטימי" או יש ביטוי אחר שהוא יותר נפוץ, למשל להמשיך להיות אופטימי או משהו כזה?

(נא לתקן את הטעויות שלי.)ר.

​


----------



## origumi

"תשאר אופטימי" נשמע טוב.
"שמור על אופטימיות" גם כן בסדר גמור.

בטח יש עוד כמה וכמה דרכים להגיד את זה.


----------



## rosemarino

תודה רבה, אוריגומי.​


----------



## just a normal guy

כמו שאמר הרבי נחמן מאומן
"מוכרחים להיות שמח"


----------



## origumi

just a normal guy said:


> כמו שאמר הרבי נחמן מאומן
> "מוכרחים להיות שמח"


אתה בטוח?


----------



## just a normal guy

origumi said:


> אתה בטוח?


 
או שאולי זה היה מוכרחים להיות בשמחה


----------



## origumi

מצווה גדולה להיות בחיפוש תמיד. קח את כתבי הרבי עם מנוע חיפוש ותראה שזה לא שם.

http://breslev.eip.co.il/


----------



## Maayan

just a normal guy said:


> כמו שאמר הרבי נחמן מאומן
> "מוכרחים להיות שמח"


 
You probably mean the famous misheard lyrics of "Hava Nagila":
"מוכרחים להיות שמח"
instead of 
"עורו אחים בלב שמח"


----------



## god damn the pusherman

זה נשמע בסדר גמור ורוב הישראלים אומרים את זה בצורה שאתה אמרת.


----------

